# Dr Lins Hygetropin fakes "supposidly"



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Hi guys ive nothing to back this up except what my OLD sorce says but i thought I should post on it.

Ive had a fair few baches of hyge over the years from the origional to lins and even brown tops.

Most worked fine except I had my doubts on the dr lins ones I took last year, I ended up taking 10iu ed and feeling jack so confronted my sorce after using three boxes of 100iu and eventually he admited they were fakes.

After a few threts I eventually got er exp date aremy money back.

Today my new batch of hyge turned up that is from a respected place and g2g and fortunatly I kept one of the old boxes.

They are verry similelar but a few subtle differences like the bold lettering on the exp date and the colour of the writing on the front.

The one with the F on the front are supposedly fake, I say supposedly as ive no tests to confirm and the others wich you can tell by the exp date on the back been the latest are g2g.

Opinions please


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

@Pscarb I know youve had alot of 100iu kits so would like to know your views on this please


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

I have the ones with the batch number ending in 304, are you saying you think these are g2g? Got me worried now lol, they came back legit on the .cn site though...


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Yes mate to my knowlage the one ending 304 is legit, im not saying the others were definatly fake but i didnt feel a thing on them and its funny how some of the print is different.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

need2bodybuild said:


> I have the ones with the batch number ending in 304, are you saying you think these are g2g? Got me worried now lol, they came back legit on the .cn site though...


mine also check out ok on the site, reading the small numbers is a rite pain though lol


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> mine also check out ok on the site, reading the small numbers is a rite pain though lol


Lol, yeh i know, almost need a magnifying glass, pinning fake gh is even worse though, so that's a relief. Cheers mate


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

yeh its nice to know the numbers check out but on the other hand you never know if its just a made up web site.

guess only way to tell is pin it.

Would be nice to know if there realy are fakes of these going round as usualy the are always taken as g2g


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

need2bodybuild said:


> I have the ones with the batch number ending in 304, are you saying you think these are g2g? Got me worried now lol, they came back legit on the .cn site though...


I've got ones ending in 304, there the ones I serum tested..which are gtg..

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/muscle-research-peptides/194408-hygetropin-gh-serum-test.html


----------



## B-50 (Jan 20, 2008)

mine ends 301 they defo work but the code on website says fake lol ive asked my source he said its due to when site was down they didnt updated old code dont know if its true but hes trustworth whats your view on that ?


----------



## thoon (Apr 4, 2010)

You guys worry too much .. Look good to me id certainly have no doubts using them


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Goldigger said:


> I've got ones ending in 304, there the ones I serum tested..which are gtg..
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/muscle-research-peptides/194408-hygetropin-gh-serum-test.html


Thats good enough for me gold digger lol


----------



## dr78 (Dec 24, 2012)

Not so much of a source more sites to stay away from, would be helpful !!


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Ask the biggest guy in your gym is my advice, you cant mention sites that sell steroids mate, most sell growth & steroids.


----------



## dr78 (Dec 24, 2012)

Ha ha ok cheers will get the hang of does and dont's on here soon or be banned hopefully the first !!


----------



## Destiny1 (Dec 20, 2012)

dr78 said:


> Not so much of a source more sites to stay away from, would be helpful !!


When you've think you have a good site just google site name with fake or reviews at end

If there's loads of negativity about site move on to next

Or just go old school mate join a real gym on a trading estate or in the middle of loads of factory's

establish your self there going 3 /4 times a week

And ask the biggist guy in there if he could help you out

I would surgest you do this when no ones around and his not in the middle of his routine lol


----------



## dr78 (Dec 24, 2012)

Medicare uk somatropin (oil based) is what's about the gym but really bad reviews or not heard of ?


----------



## Anaboliclife (Dec 20, 2012)

dr78 said:


> Medicare uk somatropin (oil based) is what's about the gym but really bad reviews or not heard of ?


My source has this stuff in at the moment. Never used it personally. Its pre mixed with oil, so my guess it would have to be shot IM. With that said i find the thought of GH pre mixed like this to be dodgy as f**k lol. However as stated never used it so could be entirely wrong.


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

Anaboliclife said:


> My source has this stuff in at the moment. Never used it personally. Its pre mixed with oil, so my guess it would have to be shot IM. With that said i find the thought of GH pre mixed like this to be dodgy as f**k lol. However as stated never used it so could be entirely wrong.


few guys on here tried it and i think the outcome was utter ****.... avoid and stick to what you know! and if you dont know much, stick around and youll get the hang of things. we cant give you a source but there is a dew pretty strong hints of websites you just need to catch on!


----------



## dr78 (Dec 24, 2012)

Cheers lads it all helps


----------



## dr78 (Dec 24, 2012)

Has anyone stacked anaval with hygetropin ?

Would you advise this and if so when into the cycle as doing 6month hyge ?


----------

